# Maumee on fire



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Fished shroeders farm this morning and limited out in 35 minutes, bright colors was the choice today, floaters with 3/8 weight in the fast water, bright pink green and orange, caught 1 fish on each.


----------



## Gudos (Mar 15, 2005)

how high is the water?? lucky you.....


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Had this been in the Northeast, it would have said "The Cuyahoga's on Fire, AGAIN!!!" 

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA


UFM82

Has caught walleyes in the Maumee.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

I've heard that wading to the islands is possible but one needs to take caution. Young or inexperianced waders should stay on the banks and not try to cross to the islands. the water inbetween the islands can get moving pretty quickly and for someobdy not use to it it can knock them off thier feet. The water level should be receeding alittle. but with the possiblility of rain come Wed. it might be heading back up again, keep and eye out for that, I'm planning on going down, wed. after work about 5:00 for a couple hours. Sounds like spring has sprung and the walleye run is starting to get geared up.


----------



## litlwolf23 (Feb 3, 2005)

I went down there at lunch today and people where catching fish from New Orleans all the way down to Jerome road. It has turned on and I can not get there until this weekend . Crossing bluegrass was possible but you need to use caution because it is deep there right now (not so much deep as moving fast). Just what I know and I am seeing down there. Sometimes it is really bad to work soooo close to the river. lol.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

much easier to cross to island as river has dropped a foot or so. Guess it was a much better bite this morning than afternoon, a friend only got 2 after I told him about the morning bite. I seen a guy this morning fishing from shore at shroeders and he had 2 on his stringer when I left. Gotta go got walleye in the oven


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I was able to cross over to bluegrass (I'm 5'4") yesterday. Got one jack-but some others had their limits. Water is going at a pretty good clip, so go at it carefully.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I fished bluegrass and saw a few limits. I struck out again. The fish are there I just seem to have forgotten how to catch them.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Got another limit this morning at shroeders, took an hour today, took a 5 pound female and she was still hard, bright colors again and lots of snags, lost alot of jigs today as the river is coming down. Alot of people catching limits. Good luck to you all !!!!.


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

I would like to come up and catch some eyes this weekend. Never have fished the river before. Where are some of these spots? I will be coming up 75. Could you give me some info?

Thanks


----------



## Hellgramite (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank Heavens the limit is 3, otherwise they would be all gone in a couple of years! Walleye fever will do strange things to normally decent folk.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

let them females go and have there hatch!!my view.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

your post and your signature don't mix very well...


----------



## Hellgramite (Feb 18, 2005)

Husky Hooker, I agree.


----------



## INTENSEHUNTER (Mar 27, 2005)

the maumee is not the only thing on fire. 
walleye are being cought other places as well.in the 10-14 pound range.
this makes for a good fight.


----------



## INTENSEHUNTER (Mar 27, 2005)

Cool Hunter said:


> I would like to come up and catch some eyes this weekend. Never have fished the river before. Where are some of these spots? I will be coming up 75. Could you give me some info?
> 
> Thanks


the honey holes are your best bet .need a spot with a good drift.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds like you had a good time and have the main ingredient for a nice meal.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Coolhunter,

I did not really see any specific anwers here for you on how to get to the fishing on the Maumee. It has been several years for me but the place that I usually went for starters was at Sidecut Park. To get there coming up 75 you will veer left onto 475 heading toward Maumee. A short distance ahead you will cross the Maumee River. Take the next exit and turn right. I believe you go up to the next light and hang another right to head down in to the park. Sidecut has quite a bit of parking stretched all along the road. From this spot your best fishing is by crossing over onto the island and fishing the other side of the island where the main part of the river runs. Once you get to the parking you will have no problem finding the fishing. Just follow the crowds. Here is a little heads up for you. Be prepared for HUGE crowds of fishermen and be willing to fish elbow to elbow unless you can make it up on a weekday. The crowds are the main reason that I have not been back in so long.

Good luck to you!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Coolhunter,

Do a Yahoo map of Maumee and you can easily find Sidecut Park just past the river and north or 475. You can print the map out to give you better detail instructions.

I hope this helps.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Head to 475 (23 north), get off at route 24 head towards maumee, at your 2nd light take a right, go down to broadway st. go right and the park is 1/4 mile away. All the tackle you need is right there on broadway along river, if you come on the weekend it will be packed, good luck to you.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

what a day on the river yesterday, caught my 3 and waited for my buddies to get theirs, as I waited I fished and caught 4 more legal ones, of course I satrted culling and ended up with 3 nice males about 3 lbs. each. Not sure if it's legal to do what I did but the man never came and said anything, never did see a ranger to ask him. Did see the ranger in camo sitting in a clump of trees on bluegrass island watching mainly the boats. He sits in a camo chair and I doubt most people see him. Last year I was fishing right in front of him and never knew it till his cell phone rang  . Becareful out there and good luck.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

It's legal, as long as you don't have 4 on your stringer at one time.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

thank you, was never sure about that. You been fishing?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Haven't been to the Maumee yet this year, but I'm heading over tomorrow. Sounds like they're catching a lot of fish.


----------



## kinzua (Mar 18, 2005)

Archman,
Unless Your Bringing A Boat Save The Drive.
She's Running To High To Wade. I Live Down The Street From Buttonwood And It's Moving!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Did you see guys wading today? I talked to the guy at Maumee Tackle and he said the level is fine. I guess he saw quite a few limits this morning, too.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Gave it a break today, but will be there tomorrow.


----------



## Eyeslayer (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi guys, new here. Went to Buttonwood today and caught my limit fairly quickly. Caught one female that was a fish ohio. First fish ohio of the year. Lost 2 others that were similar in size within a couple feet of me. I didn't think the water was running too high yet. after the runoff from the creeks hit it might be. I've gotten my limit every day this week so far in short time at Buttonwood. If it's running high tommorrow I'll be a Orleans. Hopefully the Hurricane winds will be gone by sunrise.


----------



## katfishmcgraw (Apr 14, 2004)

:B 
U gonna give us the stats on your Fish Ohio? I was up there on Friday and caught 3, snagged 2, and got snagged bout 30 times  None of the fish were over 3 lbs


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Is there any place to bank fish?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I saw guys bank fishing on the Maumee side of Fort Meigs and Orleans Park.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Took 3 hours today, fishing was slow for some of us. Fished shroeders again, $4 to park, it's starting to add up. Saw a kid catch a big ole female from shore and he was very happy, it was a legal fish !!! Good luck to all !!!!


----------

